# Vomiting immediately after eating NV frozen raw



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

Two weeks ago I switched 3 of my cats and my dog to Nature's Variety Instinct frozen raw. They all have been doing great and they love it. I've fed them lamb and chicken, and most recently duck.

This morning my Maine **** mix vomited up his food _immediately_ after eating. I offered him a little bit of food later in the day and he turned it down. Tonight at dinner he ate only 1/3 of his food before it immediately came out (like he couldn't finish eating because he threw up within minutes of me putting his bowl down) and he continued to vomit up food in spurts for about 5 minutes and a few times he vomited up just liquid (not sure if it is bile or not).

I know it's not the food because two other cats and a dog are eating patties from the same bag and they are perfectly fine. I know that tonight he had the duck, but I am unsure if he had duck or lamb this morning since I had one of each patty defrosted.

A little background on him: I adopted Jeremiah a year and a half ago at age 7. He was (and still is) very overweight. This is one reason why I switched to raw-- even though the cats were eating great food (Orijen) he still hadn't dropped any weight. After some research I decided raw is the way to go. I am constantly worried about diabetes with him. Aside from being a fatty he has no health problems.



Thank you very, very much. If you need anymore info I will gladly provide it.


----------



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

Just went thru something similar with a DSH of mine, although I thought she didnt have much problems with hairballs, she finally reached her limit and she had a really compact hairball, it took a long time and lots of hairball med and she is just peachy now.

It could be anything from a intestinal blockage due to hairball or other obstruction or something in the food, or IBS or worms, ..etc etc. Hopefully it is something simple Good luck


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*allergic to the duck?*

we tried giving our kitty the raw beef patties for a week when we were trying to switch to raw. we knew nothing about flavors so went with beef on the suggestion from the girl at the petstore who said her kitties LOVED beef.

Kitty threw up 3 times that week after eating the beef. it finally sank in that it was NOT agreeing with her. she probably only ate 1 patty's worth the whole week, but we're convinced she was allergic to beef actually because by the end of the week we noticed scabs on her neck and back. i've read a lot of other posts here about the same symptoms and most people thought it was an allergy. we stopped the beef and she stopped throwing up and the scabs eventually subsided.

sounds like yours might be allergic to the duck flavor if that is what he ate.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I find that my crew often vomit a few times before actually bringing up a hairball. Given you're dealing with a long haired cat in shedding season I'd suspect that's the likely culprit. I'd give good dose of hairball remedy and see if that does the trick. Be sure to give it between meals...it works better without being mixed with food. And it can interfere with absorption of nutrients when given with food.


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Maggie-- an allergy would cause him to throw it up right away?

I will go out tomorrow morning first thing and get a package of chicken. I originally purchased the duck because the store was out of chicken.

Thank you!


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Doodlebug: Thanks so much, I didn't even THINK of that. Jer has been having quite a few hairballs lately. Thank goodness! I will give him some Laxatone right now 

I think I will also still get a package of chicken patties to be on the safe side.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

rothenb1 said:


> Maggie-- an allergy would cause him to throw it up right away?
> 
> I will go out tomorrow morning first thing and get a package of chicken. I originally purchased the duck because the store was out of chicken.
> 
> Thank you!


It may not be a common thing for allergies to cause vomiting right away, but I definitely thougt it was worth mentioning. I'm convinced that's what it was with our Kitty because once we stopped.the beef, the vomiting stopped.AND the scabs went away. I think kitty was smart enough toknow the beef was bad for her so she threw it up within 10 minute usually of eating it. 

Whatever the cause is for your little guy, I hope you figure it out. Maybe he just doesn't like the taste even? Heck! Kids will throw up food if they don't like it, too, sometimes. Doesn't necessarily have to be an allergy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I tried NV raw beef (MowMow can't eat chicken) and the same thing happened. I warmed it up in a baggie in warm water and within seconds of eating he would bring it right back up in a big 'ole carpet staining mess. Every. Single. Time.

I tried the lamb (it might have been rabbit) and the same thing happened. I don't know if it's something they add that he is sensitive too but he couldn't eat it. He never had/has that problem with fresh raw meat that I toss him.


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Auntie,

Thanks very much. I'm going to get chicken for the kids anyway in case duck is just too rich for his tummy.

I wouldn't be surprised if he ate too fast-- this did cross my mind-- he has a bit of a zeal for food. The food was definitely warm enough. I think it is so bizarre that he only started vomiting the food up yesterday though!

The amount of bone in NV also crossed my mind, but I thought it might cause an obstruction rather than constipation. My other cats tend to pick around the bone but because he loves food so much he just gobbles it all down. I did see him poop yesterday and this morning, so I don't think that's it.

I gave him a teaspoon of Laxa-Stat last night. He was very dehydrated-- his gums were practically white-- so I gave him some water in a syringe, and later I saw him at one of the water "coolers" for almost 5 minutes!

I felt bad going out to get more NV before feeding everyone so I gave him some dry TOTW, and he kept it down. Hooray!

Perhaps I should switch the cats to another raw frozen brand that is formulated for felines? I will have to admit the reason I got NV is for convenience-- so I could feed the cats and the dog he same thing.

I would much prefer to keep the cats on raw because I think it would be very beneficial for the three of them. Hopefully it will help Jer to lose weight, reduce Rex's urinary issues, and Socks' strange bloating (she has been to the vet a few times about the issue but she could find no reason for it!).

I am hesitant to give them three meals a day since neither me nor my S.O. are always home during what would be the 2nd meal time.



I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Binkers (Mar 8, 2012)

After thought: Please recheck your cat gums again. I have never heard dehydration causing pale gingiva in any mammal. Pale gums are a sign of anemia and possibly low BP. GL B


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just an update:

I decided on purchasing the Primal feline Chicken and Salmon formula for the kitties. They all seem to like it, and Jeremiah kept it all down (they've had it for dinner last night and breakfast this morning). I'm much more comfortable with the consistency of the Primal food, it seems less chunky and more little-mouth friendly.

So whether the duck was just too rich for him or whatever the case, I'm going to continue with the Primal food.


Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Also:

His gums are back to a healthy pink color, too. Pale gums are indeed a symptom of dehydration. It can mean other things but in this case, it was dehydration. He's drinking regularly again.


I'll try feeding three times a day starting tomorrow-- didn't see your post till after breakfast today.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

Try raw chicken hearts.


rothenb1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Two weeks ago I switched 3 of my cats and my dog to Nature's Variety Instinct frozen raw. They all have been doing great and they love it. I've fed them lamb and chicken, and most recently duck.
> 
> ...


----------

